# CoD4 Fehler 1603



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ahoy
Also ich wollte mal mein cod4 wieder installieren musst mein pc auf kaufzustand setzen und da wars ja weg^^
aber ab der iw07.iwd oder wie diese datei heißt kommt immer ein fehler H/Setup/Data/Main/iw07.iwd und wenn ich auf wiederholen klicke kommt immer wieder nach einer weile der gleiche fehler so bis der lade balken bei 100% ist aber ab da gehts nich mehr weiter... und wenn ich auf abrewchen klicke kommt Schwerer installations fehler 1603 oder so weis wer was ich dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Oktober 2009)

Schon ein 2. mal installiert?


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2009)

habs ja noch nich installiert... es geht zwar auf 100% hoch aber dann kommt nichts mehr also unten übern ladebalken steht dann main/iw07.iwd (so in etwa) und das bleibt bis 100%


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Einen Tipp den ich noch hätte, wäre den kompletten CD-inhalt auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann von der Festplatte installieren. Das hilft bei Installationsproblemen eigentlich des öfteren.

Das hört sich nämlich so an als ob dein DvD Laufwerk ein Problem mit der DvD hat. Deswegen würd ich sagen, dass das mit dem kopieren klappen sollte.


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2009)

ja das wollt ich schon machen nur weis ich nich welche datei ich anklicken muss um es zu installieren und ich finds nur komisch sonst ging die cd ja auch^^


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja das wollt ich schon machen nur weis ich nich welche datei ich anklicken muss um es zu installieren und ich finds nur komisch sonst ging die cd ja auch^^



Meistens istsn kleines Bildchen, kannst mal ein paar mit Rechtsklick und auf Eigenschaften anschauen. Es muss eine Setup Datei oder Ausführbare Datei sein, weiß jetzt nicht was bei deinem OS da steht, aber eines von beiden müsste da stehen.


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2009)

ich kann ja mal screens machen und hier reinstellen


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Könntest du tun nur Leider kann ich dann auch nur raten welche die .exe Datei ist, da ich ja nicht drauf klicken kann^^. 

Also schneller würde es denk ich mal gehen, wenn du wie gesagt mit Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften die Dateien durch gehst und die ".exe" // "Setup-Datei" // "Ausführbare Datei"
suchst. Kann auch sein, dass es mehrere gibt, dann müsstest mehrmals probieren.


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2009)

naja habs gefunden jetz muss ich es nur noch auf die festplatte kopieren 6gb :x aber irgendwie sind die ganze iwd datein komisch muss fast alle bestätigen damit sie übertragen werden... brauch man dann noch die cd ? oder kann ich sie rausnehmen wenn es fertig kopiert ist


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Im Prinzip solltest du die CD zum installieren entfernen können. Um es anschließend aber zu spielen musst du wohl wieder die CD benutzen. _Oder andere Alternative "Hust"_^^


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube ich muss die ''flüster:andere alternative wählen'' ^^
anscheind sind einige datein deffekt und ich spiel eh nur multiplayer da brauch man keine cd...
habe schon im ineternet geschaut wegen den datein aber da finde man nur verknüpfungen...


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Im Prinzip solltest du die CD zum installieren entfernen können. Um es anschließend aber zu spielen musst du wohl wieder die CD benutzen. _Oder andere Alternative "Hust"_^^



Bei CoD4 brauchst du nur für den Singleplayer die CD! Mehrspieler läuft ohne!


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss die ''flüster:andere alternative wählen'' ^^
> anscheind sind einige datein deffekt und ich spiel eh nur multiplayer da brauch man keine cd...
> habe schon im ineternet geschaut wegen den datein aber da finde man nur verknüpfungen...




Ich weiß nicht ob das noch so geht, dass man von den legalen Games Downloadseiten  die Spiele ohne zu bezahlen runter laden kann. Man musste damals nach den runterladen nur den Key kaufen (oder eben auch nicht), welchen du ja schon legal erworben hast.

Hast du evtl. die Möglichkeit es auf einen anderen Rechner zu installieren um sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht an der DvD liegt? Wenn es an der DvD liegt und du keine Umtauschmöglichkeit mehr hast,  darfst du dir das Spiel natürlich nicht von irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten downloaden.

Eventuell Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Oktober 2009)

ne zurzeit kann ich das spiel nirgends installieren auf dem lapi meiner eltern reicht die grafik karte nicht naja bei nem kumpel mal nachfragen aber der ist ja arbeiten :x


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. Oktober 2009)

ist doch egal ob die grafikkarte gut ist du sollst nur schauen ob du es dort installieren kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

